# Cannabis and Ignorant people.



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Just had what turned Into a full on Argument with a work colleague.

Don't really know the guy apart from seeing him around, we are sitting upstairs and he asks me what I'm up to tonight, I reply "Nothing tof much mate just going to chill with the Girlfriend and smoke a few Joints"

He honestly looked at me like I told him I was going to Rape a Baby. He asked me why I Smoked and did I not care what my Family think, seeing as I donto cause any trouble with anyone and I smoke because It simply relaxes me and Alcohol doestrogen not my Family don't see a problem.

He then proceeded to tell me It was Illegal and that's the main reason I shouldn't be Smoking It, also telling me It's going to ruin my health and Mind...I Train 5 days a week and look In very good shape.

He made the normal points of Alcohol killing thousands a year while Weed doesn't, Alcohol makes people aggressive, Weed doesn't. ..

He then went back too "But it's Illegal"

I honestly can't argue with Ignorance, but the main point Is I'm not hurting anyone but myself so what Is the Issue.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Don't honestly know why you felt the need to tell him about the weed anyway. You said you really didn't know the guy well. Could have just as easily said "chillin with the girlfriend" and moved on.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> I honestly can't argue with Ignorance, but the main point Is I'm not hurting anyone but myself so what Is the Issue.


 *You should know by now that you cannot discuss or talk about this with the majority of humans due to different reasons. *


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

He just cares about you mate. You obviously have the crazies from all the weed and have no idea what you are saying. Here is a film to watch that might put things into perspective for you.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

****in stoners.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Yeah you should have expected that type of response :lol:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

I take it your employer is happy with your drug use and your colleague won't be snitching you up?

If this is not the case, you're a fu**ing tool for telling him!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Dirty druggy bastard

Scum of the earth


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

In what way did telling him benefit you? he knows more about you than you do him, he could cause sh1t for you


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Seeing as my boss Smokes Weed and I can't get fired for what I do In my own time I think I'm fine.

Sorry If I have offended any of you.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

There is very little you can do now your career is over ,oh wait..Maybe get your girlfriend to blow him instead of the joint on Friday nights. That may stop him reporting you.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

First rule in being a man..

Always lie to everybody, all of the time. Always, in all-ways.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm a closed book mother****er, I simply never have issues like this.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Tree huggers


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Archaic said:


> First rule in being a man..
> 
> Always lie to everybody, all of the time. Always, in all-ways.


 Is that true, or......


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Seeing as my boss Smokes Weed and* I can't get fired for what I do In my own time* I think I'm fine.
> 
> Sorry If I have offended any of you.


 You can if what you do is a criminal offence - regardless of whether you or I think it should be.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

UK2USA said:


> Is that true, or......


 Would I lie to you :innocent:


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Just had what turned Into a full on Argument with a work colleague.
> 
> Don't really know the guy apart from seeing him around, we are sitting upstairs and he asks me what I'm up to tonight, I reply "Nothing tof much mate just going to chill with the Girlfriend and smoke a few Joints"
> 
> ...


 mate coming from someone who smoked weed for 10years....

i completly agree with do what you want in your free time, i had this argument with multiple people for years and i didnt see it till i was clean, its nothing to do with you not hurting anyone, these people arnt ignorant their correct its illegal full stop, you cant argue with fact!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Why do people who smoke weed think it's completely harmless though, it clearly causes mental health illnesses. Go look at a mental health unit, they've all been on it


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Seeing as my boss Smokes Weed and I can't get fired for what I do In my own time I think I'm fine.
> 
> Sorry If I have offended any of you.


 You daft bastard.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

You sound like a t**t.


----------



## growth (Jul 5, 2015)

you kidding me m8....you should gave no explanations to him. you should not get into conversation with this idiot. Tell him that if he dont smoke a joint right know you will beat him. :thumbup1:

AND DONT TELL TO ANYONE WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

some things are best kept to your self.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Who gives a fucck what people think? Why bother trying to justify any action to anyone else ever. If you want to snort an eighth crack on.

If it were me and he showed he wasn't ok with me smoking weed I'd have just agreed with him to humour him then move on


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

ellisrimmer said:


> Why do people who smoke weed think it's completely harmless though, it clearly causes mental health illnesses. Go look at a mental health unit, they've all been on it


 This is true i smoked heavily from when i was around 14 and it only took 4 years for me to have a complete meltdown off the stuff diagnosed with drug induced psychosis one of the scariest times in my life took months to come back to reality after i quit and then like the silly bugger i am i started smoking again s**t started going down the pan again after about a year and that time i quit for good joined the gym and this is my new addiction. Mental illness runs in both sides of my family so i was predisposed but i believe it will catch up with everyone in the end


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

didn't we have a heroin user the other day ?

Nothing tof much mate just going to chill with the Girlfriend and hit up a few 10 bags

to me and you this would seem outragious ,to your work mate it feels the same with the weed if hes a straight liner .


----------



## Denied (Sep 25, 2008)

Jakemaguire said:


> This is true i smoked heavily from when i was around 14 and it only took 4 years for me to have a complete meltdown off the stuff diagnosed with drug induced psychosis one of the scariest times in my life took months to come back to reality after i quit and then like the silly bugger i am i started smoking again s**t started going down the pan again after about a year and that time i quit for good joined the gym and this is my new addiction. Mental illness runs in both sides of my family so i was predisposed but i believe it will catch up with everyone in the end


 So when you say you smoked heavily, are we talking getting stoned pretty much everyday?

Compare that to someone drinking to excess everyday, I'm sure you'd be in a bad way from doing that. I'm not saying smokings good for you, but on average the damage it does to the average stoner compared to your average alcoholic, I'd assume your average stoner functions better.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mogadishu said:


> *You should know by now that you cannot discuss or talk about this with the majority of humans due to different reasons. *


 Correct....due to some being sensible and some being idiots


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

lol weed just makes me paranoid as f**k, no thanks.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

growth said:


> you kidding me m8....you should gave no explanations to him. you should not get into conversation with this idiot. Tell him that if he dont smoke a joint right know you will beat him. :thumbup1:
> 
> AND DONT TELL TO ANYONE WHAT ARE YOU DOING


 U sound like a 12yr old on weed


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

I know plenty people who smoke it daily and have suffered no ill effects,but I also know a few who have mental health issues because of it.

just the luck of the draw and knowing when to give it up if you have to.Some people just don't have the willpower to stop,though.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Weed is one of them drugs when you use you feel like it's ok and everybody should do it but when you stop you look at people who smoke it and think they are idiots Weed is more dangerous than people think especially the stuff that's grown over here with all sort of chemicals and fertilisers. And it's only getting stronger and stronger the thc levels and tribled in the past 10 years .


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Seeing as my boss Smokes Weed and I can't get fired for what I do In my own time I think I'm fine.
> 
> Sorry If I have offended any of you.


 Can't get fired for what I do in my own time..... Adam Johnson


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Denied said:


> So when you say you smoked heavily, are we talking getting stoned pretty much everyday?
> 
> Compare that to someone drinking to excess everyday, I'm sure you'd be in a bad way from doing that. I'm not saying smokings good for you, but on average the damage it does to the average stoner compared to your average alcoholic, I'd assume your average stoner functions better.


 I smoked alot but im not saying either is better i also no longer drink


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Correct....due to some being sensible and some being idiots


 There're other options aswell my love.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I know a lad who lost it big time from weed!






Weed is a gateway drug, today your smoking a spliff, tomorrow your chasing fumes off a foil boat in an NCP stairwell!


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Cannabis is like most drugs, some people get on with it fine and for others it causes problems.

I had to join a new doctor's surgery recently and had to fill in some forms, literally 70% of the questions were about alcohol and how much did I consume, questions like how many times did I drink so much I couldn't remember what I'd done the next day and did I ever hurt myself or others when I drink. None of it relevant to me as I only drink socially on occasion.

Funnily enough there wasn't a single question about cannabis, so I would guess alcohol is responsible for way more health issues. Yet if you said to your work colleague you were going to have a few drinks and chill he wouldn't have batted an eyelid, when that's probably more likely to lead to health and other problems than smoking a few spliffs will.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Next time when you know he's on the way to the staff room be there already pulling a wet bucket in the sink and blow it in his face


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

bottleneck25 said:


> Weed is one of them drugs when you use you feel like it's ok and everybody should do it but when you stop you look at people who smoke it and think they are idiots Weed is more dangerous than people think especially the stuff that's grown over here with all sort of chemicals and fertilisers. And it's only getting stronger and stronger the thc levels and tribled in the past 10 years .


 Agree with this, I used to be able to handle it pretty well when I was younger, I tried some to help me sleep not so long ago and I was potato'd on the couch mouth wide open dribbling

I would have fitted in nicely at a mental health unit that night


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Keep your habit to yourself - most people don't want to know, and the ones you do want to know, do


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

Most of these replies are sh*t

He asked, you answered. You did no wrong.

Whiny pc bastards like him make me sick. "Bbbbut it's illegal!". Yeah nobody cares. They could easily pass a law one day legalising it.

And no I don't care much for weed at all.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

You basically told a guy who sounds like a grass that you smoke weed. Watch your back, you might be getting a "random" drug test soon. Telling someone you work with and don't know that you smoke weed, dumb as fvck bro. Must be the weed fvcking your head up.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Just had what turned Into a full on Argument with a work colleague.
> 
> Don't really know the guy apart from seeing him around, we are sitting upstairs and he asks me what I'm up to tonight, I reply "Nothing tof much mate just going to chill with the Girlfriend and smoke a few Joints"
> 
> ...


 Hi Mate,

Can I just say that you should keep drug taking to yourself, not every one needs to know or agrees with it, like me, so have to admit I was a little offended by the post. Can you please delete the thread or get a mod to do it out of respect for the board and maintaining its imagine to the general public. Thanks


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

In my line of work if you are found to have this [email protected] in your system you're gone, history, and rightly so. Imagine having to tell someones wife n children that their husband/father is dead because some mellowed out pothead cnt could not be arsed to do his job.

You people make me spew....


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Bad move!

should keep things like that to your self.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> In my line of work if you are found to have this [email protected] in your system you're gone, history, and rightly so. Imagine having to tell someones wife n children that their husband/father is dead because some mellowed out pothead cnt could not be arsed to do his job.
> 
> You people make me spew....


 What do you do for work mate?


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

Everything in moderation..

A joint once a week or so is relatively harmless and could actually be good for you, just like a couple of drinks on occasion. Getting stoned everyday unfortunately will cause some mental issues in most people after a while.

Anything thats abused will f**k you up...be it reccies, alcohol, AAS, junkfood etc.

And since when is marijuana illegal to use in the UK? As far as I know its only illegal to sell or to be in possesion above a certain amount..


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> What do you do for work mate?


 Heavy engineering, gas and oil.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Heavy engineering, gas and oil.


 Yep. Sounds like a good environment for a few stoners  maybe some accident prone ones too.


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

not to mention it stinks, like really bad. I can smell it a mile off, people walk down street and I can smell it in my flat window, dirty b**stards


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> Yep. Sounds like a good environment for a few stoners  maybe some accident prone ones too.


 Recreational drugs are strictly prohibited along with alcohol. There is a very stringent drink and drugs policy which includes random testing. If you are involved in an incident you are also tested as a matter of course. I work in what can very quickly turn into a catastrophically dangerous place if people do not adhere to the protocols.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Recreational drugs are strictly prohibited along with alcohol. There is a very stringent drink and drugs policy which includes random testing. If you are involved in an incident you are also tested as a matter of course. I work in what can very quickly turn into a catastrophically dangerous place if people do not adhere to the protocols.


 Static Ice cream van man


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Heavy engineering, gas and oil.


 A grunt then


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

Why mention it?,I keep my steriod use to mainly myself because I know full well the reaction I would get. And for what I understand certain people with a genetic makeup are more prone to psychosis on cannabis and apparently they are developing tests and such so they can find out who those people are. In my experience I have never met someone who has turned into a paranoid lunatic on cannabis however I have met some including my own brother who smoked too much, becoming extremely lazy and lethargic. He ended up fu**ing up his last year at university because he was smoking the reefer all fu**ing day in his student digs. He sorted himself out in the end, but I know for a fact he regrets it.

Personally,I don't judge, people get themselves wasted everyweekend and some do stupid things, but the one thing that does annoy me is the smell, I hate it much more than normal cig smoke.

But with my own kids, there is going to be a no smoking no drugs and no booze rule,until they leave home.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> Just had what turned Into a full on Argument with a work colleague.
> 
> Don't really know the guy apart from seeing him around, we are sitting upstairs and he asks me what I'm up to tonight, I reply "Nothing tof much mate just going to chill with the Girlfriend and smoke a few Joints"
> 
> ...


 Just dont tell people anymore people will always judge using their frame of reference.

Live to the beat of your own drum providing it doesnt hurt anyone else .


----------



## zorro88 (Jan 5, 2016)

Its illegal!!! :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

If you want to smoke it, do it, stop trying to convince everyone else how amazing it is. Just get on with it, of course not everyone will have the same opinion.



benji666 said:


> WI have met some including my own brother who smoked too much, becoming extremely lazy and lethargic. He ended up fu**ing up his last year at university because he was smoking the reefer all fu**ing day in his student digs.


 I've known a few like this. Plenty who smoked a bit, but not enough to affect their everyday lives, of course.

But a few for who smoking became their life. Dropped out of uni, signed on, spent all day trying to get money for weed, trying to get weed, or smoking weed.

People with potential, who wasted it all.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

RUDESTEW said:


> A grunt then


 Lol, No....


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> Seeing as my boss Smokes Weed and I can't get fired for what I do In my own time I think I'm fine.
> 
> Sorry If I have offended any of you.


 You'll find if they do a drug test and they find it in your system, regardless if you did it in your own time or not you would be dismissed. The company i work for do random drug tests on people. A couple of years ago a girl got her marching orders for having cocaine in her system. She got sack on the spot.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

GameofThrones said:


> Most of these replies are sh*t
> 
> He asked, you answered. You did no wrong.
> 
> ...


 Could pass a law legalising it.... Pretty sure they reclassified it to C and then went back to B so I doubt it's gonna ever become legal.

Some people don't like people who break the law. Whether that's drugs or anything else. They're not whiney bastards at all, they're law abiding human beings.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

What will weed give you? Temporary happiness, relaxation, bliss, complacency?

Complacency does not get things done and does not move you ahead in life. Happiness is overrated, it is human nature to be unhappy and unsatisfied, to have ambition to better our lot in life. Ambition drives us forward. Forget about being all blissful and stoned, get stuff done.

Legality or illegality of weed is irrelevant, what is relevant is that weed goes against the evolutionary traits that put smartmonkeys to the top of the food chain pyramid. In your face lions, in your face!

Edit:


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Sams said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Can I just say that you should keep drug taking to yourself, not every one needs to know or agrees with it, like me, so have to admit I was a little offended by the post. Can you please delete the thread or get a mod to do it out of respect for the board and maintaining its imagine to the general public. Thanks


 I hope this is a joke.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> I hope this is a joke.


 No its not, why do you hope its a joke? I assume your a fellow druggy like the OP?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

sen said:


> Could pass a law legalising it.... Pretty sure they reclassified it to C and then went back to B so I doubt it's gonna ever become legal.
> 
> Some people don't like people who break the law. Whether that's drugs or anything else. They're not whiney bastards at all, they're law abiding human beings.


 So because a Politician wrote Words on a piece of paper saying I can't do something I shouldn't?

And as for people saying I will get Drug tested, I work In retail and It doesn't happen.

Seriously, I only made this thread because I annoyed at the time, had no Idea most of you are so Anti-Weed, do you go out Drinking at the weekends too?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Sams said:


> No its not, why do you hope its a joke? I assume your a fellow druggy like the OP?


 No i just dont see how you could possibly be offended by his post.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> No i just dont see how you could possibly be offended by his post.


 Openly talking about taking such a nasty drug


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Sams said:


> Openly talking about taking such a nasty drug


 I hope nobody mentions cocaine then or you may completely lose it.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> I hope nobody mentions cocaine then or you may completely lose it.


 I hope so too


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sams said:


> Openly talking about taking such a nasty drug


 Do you Drink Alcohol lol?


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Sams said:


> I hope so too


 Oops!


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Do you Drink Alcohol lol?


 yes - Large quantities at a time


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sams said:


> yes - Large quantities at a time


 Then your a Druggy.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Then your a Druggy.


 No I am not. Alcohol is legal, weed isn't, its a very bad drug.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> So because a Politician wrote Words on a piece of paper saying I can't do something I shouldn't?
> 
> And as for people saying I will get Drug tested, I work In retail and It doesn't happen.
> 
> Seriously, I only made this thread because I annoyed at the time, had no Idea most of you are so Anti-Weed, do you go out Drinking at the weekends too?


 Drinking is legal. How can it be compared to drugs?

Yes people die and fight and blah blah blah but one is legal, one isn't. That's pretty much the bottom line.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sams said:


> No I am not. Alcohol is legal, weed isn't, its a very bad drug.


 Stop Trolling mate.

If you are not, and really think that, ask your self why It's Illegal.

Look what Alchohol does and look what Weed does.

Alcohol makes people Sick, Violet, physically I'll...It causes destruction and mayhem and kills thousands a year.

Weed, the only thing I'm a Danger too Is a Cake.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

sen said:


> Drinking is legal. How can it be compared to drugs?
> 
> Yes people die and fight and blah blah blah but one is legal, one isn't. That's pretty much the bottom line.


 So you just obey legislation when It's made at Will by people who have run this Country and World In to the Shitter?

Weed Is Illegal because of Ecomnics, not because the Government has your best Interests at Heart.


----------



## learnerdrover (Apr 8, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> Why do people who smoke weed think it's completely harmless though, it clearly causes mental health illnesses. Go look at a mental health unit, they've all been on it


 It's not completely harmless but millions smoke it with no issue. There is a tendency that those with mental issues tend to steer towards weed as a way to self medicate. Thc levels have increased and far more people smoke it now but mental illness like schizophrenia has stayed at the same level for a long time, go figure. I do not smoke weed, I have in the past. Alcohol is far more dangerous yet is legal. Prohibition is daft and causes more harm than good with weed especially.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

learnerdrover said:


> It's not completely harmless but millions smoke it with no issue. There is a tendency that those with mental issues tend to steer towards weed as a way to self medicate. Thc levels have increased and far more people smoke it now but mental illness like schizophrenia has stayed at the same level for a long time, go figure. I do not smoke weed, I have in the past. Alcohol is far more dangerous yet is legal. Prohibition is daft and causes more harm than good with weed especially.


 go to a mental health unit


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Stop Trolling mate.
> 
> If you are not, and really think that, ask your self why It's Illegal.
> 
> ...


 druggys will always defend their druggy ways


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

Sams said:


> No I am not. Alcohol is legal, weed isn't, its a very bad drug.


 This is a stupid post.

something being legal or not, has no bearing on whether or not you are a "druggy"

and for your information alcohol is classed as a drug. also in many ways the worst drug there is.

so calm down you druggy mess! haha


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Legal and not legal are the arguments of stupid sheep who can't think for themselves and don't understand how the world works. Keep going through life like that.


----------



## learnerdrover (Apr 8, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> go to a mental health unit


 So your suggesting they're all in there because of weed related psychosis?


----------



## GameofThrones (Feb 4, 2016)

sen said:


> Could pass a law legalising it.... Pretty sure they reclassified it to C and then went back to B so I doubt it's gonna ever become legal.
> 
> Some people don't like people who break the law. Whether that's drugs or anything else. They're not whiney bastards at all, they're law abiding human beings.


 People who flat out agree with every single law imposed upon them are just dumb. Someone writes down a rule and they do what they're told like brain dead sheep. It's also a joke that weed is illegal and alcohol isn't.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> So you just obey legislation when It's made at Will by people who have run this Country and World In to the Shitter?
> 
> Weed Is Illegal because of Ecomnics, not because the Government has your best Interests at Heart.


 Doesn't matter why it's illegal. I have no problem with people who smoke weed but a lot of people will because it's illegal and that's why you shouldn't openly admit to using it to people. Naughty boy!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

GameofThrones said:


> People who flat out agree with every single law imposed upon them are just dumb. Someone writes down a rule and they do what they're told like brain dead sheep. It's also a joke that weed is illegal and alcohol isn't.


 It's a joke that a lot of things are illegal but that's life.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

learnerdrover said:


> So your suggesting they're all in there because of weed related psychosis?


 no


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## Fferrier893 (Nov 4, 2015)

You're colleague sounds narrow minded


----------



## Chris_Walto (Jan 21, 2013)

I work in an acute admissions unit within the NHS, Iv never seen an admission due to cannabis abuse but alcohol withdrawal causes some f**cked up patients. And dont get me started on legal highs....scary sh*t


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> Look what Alchohol does and look what Weed does.
> 
> Alcohol makes people Sick, Violet, physically I'll...It causes destruction and mayhem and kills thousands a year.
> 
> Weed, the only thing I'm a Danger too Is a Cake.


 Not quite true.

As others have said, weed can make them very paranoid.

A friend of mine recently spend a few hours curled up in a field with horrible thoughts in his head.

To minimise the effects of cannabis and maximise the effects of alcohol is silly.

I had two glasses of wine last night, I wasn't violently ill or dead. By your logic, that means alcohol is totally fine.


----------



## learnerdrover (Apr 8, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> no


 Ok


----------



## learnerdrover (Apr 8, 2010)

Varg said:


> Not quite true.
> 
> As others have said, weed can make them very paranoid.
> 
> ...


 How strong was the weed, how much did they smoke. Yes weed can cause these issues but if it was regulated you would be aware of the strength and make an informed decision. It's like taking a bottle of unknown alcohol and drinking it then puking and shitting yourself due to the fact that it 80% proof. Guidelines help to prevent such issues.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

learnerdrover said:


> How strong was the weed, how much did they smoke. Yes weed can cause these issues but if it was regulated you would be aware of the strength and make an informed decision. It's like taking a bottle of unknown alcohol and drinking it then puking and shitting yourself due to the fact that it 80% proof. Guidelines help to prevent such issues.


 I believe he ate it. I've had similar experiences, which have put me off it.

I get what you're saying, but people compare toking a few joints to binge drinking vast quantities.

Why not compare a couple of joints with a couple of drinks?

We all know alcohol causes more, bigger problems so why make false comparisons.


----------



## learnerdrover (Apr 8, 2010)

Varg said:


> I believe he ate it. I've had similar experiences, which have put me off it.
> 
> I get what you're saying, but people compare toking a few joints to binge drinking vast quantities.
> 
> ...


 I agree with what your saying as a couple of drinks and binge drinking are completely different. Eating weed is a lot stronger than smoking and is possibly equatable to a heavy drinking session. Both have drugs have there downfalls.

I just hope weed can be regulated so risks are reduced.


----------



## Cowley (Aug 24, 2010)

mrwright said:


> Dirty druggy bastard
> 
> Scum of the earth


 Haha, this is the kind of reply we should all be laughing at, small minded, uneducated people who know f**k all about weed, who just throw there reply's at you without thinking about what they are saying, they have never tried it before and only believe what other people tell them about it. LOLZ. oh for the record bro, Arnold smoked pot, Usain bolt, Michael Phelps, Mike Tyson, oh and Albert Einstein, ohhhh and believe it or not Bruce Lee, Jesus.. do some research my friend  . Everybody is entitled to do what the f**k they want, you don't believe in it? Then don't smoke it. But don't sit there and insult other people for something you think is bad, when in actual fact he's doing nothing wrong and hurting nobody. Unlike most people who go out every weekend roided out there minds, sniffing coke and drinking s**t loads of alcohol and starting fights because some guy looked at there biceps wrong... Yes it's illegal in UK right now, but for the people who want to take that risk, let them be, it has nothing to do with you, But No beef bro! Peace 

http://coed.com/2011/02/02/the-10-smartest-pot-smokers-on-the-planet-cool-enough-to-admit-it/


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Cowley said:


> Haha, this is the kind of reply we should all be laughing at, small minded, uneducated people who know f**k all about weed, who just throw there reply's at you without thinking about what they are saying, they have never tried it before and only believe what other people tell them about it. LOLZ. oh for the record bro, Arnold smoked pot, Usain bolt, Michael Phelps, Mike Tyson, oh and Albert Einstein, ohhhh and believe it or not Bruce Lee, Jesus.. do some research my friend  . Everybody is entitled to do what the f**k they want, you don't believe in it? Then don't smoke it. But don't sit there and insult other people for something you think is bad, when in actual fact he's doing nothing wrong and hurting nobody. Unlike most people who go out every weekend roided out there minds, sniffing coke and drinking s**t loads of alcohol and starting fights because some guy looked at there biceps wrong... Yes it's illegal in UK right now, but for the people who want to take that risk, let them be, it has nothing to do with you, But No beef bro! Peace
> 
> http://coed.com/2011/02/02/the-10-smartest-pot-smokers-on-the-planet-cool-enough-to-admit-it/
> 
> ...


 Cool story......

I was taking the piss tho


----------



## Cowley (Aug 24, 2010)

:thumbup1:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

comparing 2 drugs by saying one is legal and one is not is a misconception (look up professor david nutts diagram for drugs based on harm to self and society ) this will give a truer picture.

both cause there own problems for people but alcohol + tobacco do more damage than all other drugs combined , the difference is the amount of revenue these 2 bring in via taxation.

lets be realistic here - if alcohol and tobacco were discovered or invented today they would be made instantly illegal due to the damage they cause both directly and indirectly.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

All this talk of legality - didn't realise Howard Marks had joined UKM. All the pro-weed arguments are ones I used to trot out when I smoked every day too.

And why did OP tell a colleague? Hoping for...


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

RexEverthing said:


> All this talk of legality - didn't realise Howard Marks had joined UKM. All the pro-weed arguments are ones I used to trot out when I smoked every day too.
> 
> And why did OP tell a colleague? Hoping for...
> 
> View attachment 122095


 Actually I was half day Dreaming when I said and only said It was I was excited to have a Smoke that evening, he also seemed like a Lad who was down to Earth and Smoked so thought It would lead to other small talk.

As for some of you having the Argument "Weed Is Illegal and Alcohol Isn't" That just says It all really, totally uneducated on the Subject.

The Government can just roll out new "Laws" when they see fit if they don't want the People doing something they don't want.

The fact Cannabis has many Health Benefits Is another reason why It's Illegal, why let people Grow free Medicine that will most likely cure most Illnesses when you can charge them to slowly reduce the symptoms.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Talked about drug use at work to a relative stranger, decided it was his fault when he didn't agree with your choices?

now that dude tells someone else and before you know it you're labeled as 'the druggy' forevermore, then through Chinese whispers it gets to management as something far more serious and you end up sacked.

Good call!

I'm not anti-weed, I am anti stupid and not keeping your lifestyle choices to yourself though.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

andyboro said:


> Talked about drug use at work to a relative stranger, decided it was his fault when he didn't agree with your choices?
> 
> now that dude tells someone else and before you know it you're labeled as 'the druggy' forevermore, then through Chinese whispers it gets to management as something far more serious and you end up sacked.
> 
> ...


 Anti-Stupid yet you missed the part where I mentioned my Boss Smokes Weed and I work In Retail and no one cares, let alone the fact that I highly doubt I'lol be labeled a Druggy just for Smoking Weed.

Doubt I'lol be labeled anything actually as I seem to be liked a lot In this place and have won service awards to being extra helpful and kind to Customers and Staff alike.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> Anti-Stupid yet you missed the part where I mentioned my Boss Smokes Weed and I work In Retail and no one cares, let alone the fact that I highly doubt I'lol be labeled a Druggy just for Smoking Weed.
> 
> Doubt I'lol be labeled anything actually as I seem to be liked a lot In this place and have won service awards to being extra helpful and kind to Customers and Staff alike.


 What your boss does and what he can accept as behaviour from his staff may not be the same thing.. he's probably smart enough not to tell randoms about it too. rest assured though, if someone starts leaning on him about it then you'll get the boot for it.

are you on the shop floor? People will care if you are.

what if the random you told is also the one who likes to gossip to everyone?

C'mon man, regardless of your opinion on the legal status of it.. is it wise to mix illegal drug use and work? even in conversation?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> Actually I was half day Dreaming when I said and only said It was I was excited to have a Smoke that evening, he also seemed like a Lad who was down to Earth and Smoked so thought It would lead to other small talk.
> 
> As for some of you having the Argument "Weed Is Illegal and Alcohol Isn't" That just says It all really, totally uneducated on the Subject.
> 
> ...


 Reread my post and tell me where I argued for or against the legalisation of cannabis.

Isimply pointed out that all this talk around the legality of the stuff is neither here nor there and it all sounds like Howard Marks-esque bullshit to me. The kind of wannabe counter-cultural, pseudo-intellectual nonsense spouted by people who want to dress up their drug consumption as something more meaningful than simply wanting to get into altered states for any length of time. And before you get paranoid, you can apply that to any drug of your choosing - alcohol included.

Day dreaming in work? Toking on your lunch break more like.

Cringeworthy.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

RexEverthing said:


> Reread my post and tell me where I argued for or against the legalisation of cannabis.
> 
> Isimply pointed out that all this talk around the legality of the stuff is neither here nor there and it all sounds like Howard Marks-esque bullshit to me. The kind of wannabe counter-cultural, pseudo-intellectual nonsense spouted by people who want to dress up their drug consumption as something more meaningful than simply wanting to get into altered states for any length of time. And before you get paranoid, you can apply that to any drug of your choosing - alcohol included.
> 
> ...


 Really mate? Going to throw stereotypical nonsense at me, low blow man.

It was a in the catering Unit for a start, I'm not trying to dress anything up as anything lol, I'm just a down to Earth person who answered what I was up to that Night.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Anti-Stupid yet you missed the part where I mentioned my Boss Smokes Weed and I work In Retail and no one cares, let alone the fact that I highly doubt I'lol be labeled a Druggy just for Smoking Weed.
> 
> Doubt I'lol be labeled anything actually as I seem to be liked a lot In this place and have won service awards to being extra helpful and kind to Customers and Staff alike.


 I think suggestions you're gonna get drug tested/sacked etc are a bit extreme to be fair. A lot of people who smoke weed though think it's normal, like it's not a crime. There's places in Africa etc where men think it's ok to rape women. Now imagine your face if a new guy started and when you asked what his plans were this weekend he said "hopefully rape someone"... Obviously well extreme, as far as examples go but what some people find acceptable/normal, others won't.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

sen said:


> I think suggestions you're gonna get drug tested/sacked etc are a bit extreme to be fair. A lot of people who smoke weed though think it's normal, like it's not a crime. There's places in Africa etc where men think it's ok to rape women. Now imagine your face if a new guy started and when you asked what his plans were this weekend he said "hopefully rape someone"... Obviously well extreme, as far as examples go but what some people find acceptable/normal, others won't.


 I work in an office and can be suspended for being at my desk over the legal drink-driving limit for alcohol, drugs are gross misconduct and random testing takes place too.

its all because we have some guys who operate heavy machinery and some union tosspot decided it was only fair if everyone was subject to the same rules.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> Really mate? Going to throw stereotypical nonsense at me, low blow man.
> 
> It was a in the catering Unit for a start, I'm not trying to dress anything up as anything lol, I'm just a down to Earth person who answered what I was up to that Night.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

andyboro said:


> I work in an office and can be suspended for being at my desk over the legal drink-driving limit for alcohol, drugs are gross misconduct and random testing takes place too.
> 
> its all because we have some guys who operate heavy machinery and some union tosspot decided it was only fair if everyone was subject to the same rules.


 Lots have drug tests at work mate but I'm not talking about your job. I bet it'd have to be in your contract before they just decide to start testing employees.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

RexEverthing said:


> View attachment 122117


 Grow up mate.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> You daft bastard.


 I properly lolled at this astute observation :lol:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

MickeyE said:


> Funnily enough there wasn't a single question about cannabis, so I would guess alcohol is responsible for way more health issues.


 Err no. This just tells you that your doctor can't ask you to admit on their sign up form that you do anything illegal.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> So you just obey legislation when It's made at Will by people who have run this Country and World In to the Shitter?
> 
> Weed Is Illegal because of Ecomnics, not because the Government has your best Interests at Heart.


 Strong stoner conspiracy logic.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

wylde99 said:


> Grow up mate.


 Touched a nerve? Better get your "medication" out to calm down.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

andyboro said:


> I'm not anti-communist, I am anti national


 Fixed that for ya.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

Lotte said:


> Err no. This just tells you that your doctor can't ask you to admit on their sign up form that you do anything illegal.


 Well one of the alcohol related questions was, do you ever cause physical harm to yourself or others after drinking. I'm sure causing physical harm to others can't be legal :confused1:

I think it's safe to say alcohol use is a far bigger problem to the NHS than cannabis use.

http://www.nta.nhs.uk/uploads/adult-alcohol-statistics-2013-14-commentary.pdf

The total annual cost to society of alcohol-related harm is estimated to be £21bn. The NHS incurs £3.5bn a year in costs related to alcohol. Few other health harms have such high overall costs when the impact on productivity and crime are included.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

andyboro said:


> I work in an office and can be suspended for being at my desk over the legal drink-driving limit for alcohol, drugs are gross misconduct and random testing takes place too.
> 
> its all because we have some guys who operate heavy machinery and *some union tosspot decided it was only fair if everyone was subject to the same rules*.


 *This is fair.* Why should a colleague be subjected to different working drugs and alcohol policies within the same company, simply because they work in a office?

What happens when the said stoned/pissed office worker walks out in font of the heavy plant/machinery and gets killed because he couldn't be arsed to or was incapable of watching where they were going due to a subdued sense of hazard perception as a result of the drugs they had taken?


----------



## Cowley (Aug 24, 2010)

aqualung said:


> comparing 2 drugs by saying one is legal and one is not is a misconception (look up professor david nutts diagram for drugs based on harm to self and society ) this will give a truer picture.
> 
> both cause there own problems for people but alcohol + tobacco do more damage than all other drugs combined , the difference is the amount of revenue these 2 bring in via taxation.
> 
> lets be realistic here - if alcohol and tobacco were discovered or invented today they would be made instantly illegal due to the damage they cause both directly and indirectly.


 Very true mate


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Just had what turned Into a full on Argument with a work colleague.
> 
> Don't really know the guy apart from seeing him around, we are sitting upstairs and he asks me what I'm up to tonight, I reply "Nothing tof much mate just going to chill with the Girlfriend and smoke a few Joints"
> 
> ...


 You won't get any normal response to it on here mate! Most people just want to judge you for smoking a spliff, when most of them are pinning themselves several times a week. What is exceptable? Each person have their own opinions. I personally think canabis should be legal..


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

John boy said:


> You won't get any normal response to it on here mate! Most people just want to judge you for smoking a spliff, when most of them are pinning themselves several times a week. What is exceptable? Each person have their own opinions. I personally think canabis should be legal..


 I think you're dead wrong tbh.

What he'll get on here in the most part is drug users who are smart enough to not discuss their choices with randoms at work and then p!ss and moan when they don't have the same mindset as them.

Steroid users are ostracised in society far more than weed smokers ever are and have to deal with the negative connotations in the media (the BEEB had yet another steroid using 'celeb' up for debate yesterday) as well as the average joe in the street who knows very little but thinks they know everything.

I also agree that weed should be legal... but it isn't, thats the fact of it at the moment and being thick enough to talk about illegal activity with people at work is.... well... fkin thick!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

andyboro said:


> I think you're dead wrong tbh.
> 
> What he'll get on here in the most part is drug users who are smart enough to not discuss their choices with randoms at work and then p!ss and moan when they don't have the same mindset as them.
> 
> ...


 It's Illegal activity which has no Injured party Involved, therefore I have no problem or care talking about It, It's my life and I will do what makes me happy, again, when there is no Injured party and I'm not hurting anyone.

Legislation Is only made to suppress the people and Boost profit for Corporations, Weed being one of the biggest scams In History.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> It's Illegal activity which has no Injured party Involved, therefore I have no problem or care talking about It, It's my life and I will do what makes me happy, again, when there is no Injured party and I'm not hurting anyone.
> 
> Legislation Is only made to suppress the people and Boost profit for Corporations, Weed being one of the biggest scams In History.


 all may be true, doesn't impact upon its current legal status and why talking about it with randoms is a stupid idea though.

business fraud has no injured parties, you could argue that shoplifting is the same too... if you spent your Friday night pinching from Tesco, would you go around telling people?


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

andyboro said:


> all may be true, doesn't impact upon its current legal status and why talking about it with randoms is a stupid idea though.
> 
> business fraud has no injured parties, you could argue that shoplifting is the same too... if you spent your Friday night pinching from Tesco, would you go around telling people?


 Both do have Injured party's, the profit from the Company's.

How Is me Smoking Weed hurting anyone?

Answer me this, do you think Government make Legalisation for your and society's best Interests or for their own profitable gain?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

wylde99 said:


> Both do have Injured party's, the profit from the Company's.
> 
> How Is me Smoking Weed hurting anyone?
> 
> Answer me this, do you think Government make Legalisation for your and society's best Interests or for their own profitable gain?


 The most reasonable argument for there being conspiracy behind weed legislation is that it would damage profits for paper manufacturers, the oil industry and pharmaceutical companies. so i guess smoking weed isn't victimless after all then if loss of profits is being defined as an injury?!

Governments don't make profit dude, that's a stupid statement.. people in power make profit for themselves by assisting industry/making sure that they protect their profits.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> he also seemed like a Lad who was down to Earth and Smoked so thought It would lead to other small talk.


 Ha I remember when I used to smoke a lot of weed I was convinced that everyone else secretly did it


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Dieseldave said:


> Ha I remember when I used to smoke a lot of weed I was convinced that everyone else secretly did it


 Me too lol.

I used to hang around a couple of stoner forums and it definitely felt that way.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> It's Illegal activity which has no Injured party Involved, therefore I have no problem or care talking about It, It's my life and I will do what makes me happy, again, when there is no Injured party and I'm not hurting anyone.
> 
> Legislation Is only made to suppress the people and Boost profit for Corporations, Weed being one of the biggest scams In History.


 what your doing may not be hurting anyone but do you believe that the chain involved in growing and distribution of weed is not hurting anyone?

(tho that is another good argument for legalisation imo)


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

"Because it's illegal" is such a retarded argument. It's an argument of pathetic sheeple.

If killing homosexuals was the law would you go around doing that "HURR DURR IT'S THE LAW I CAN'T THINK FOR MYSELF OR EVALUATE THE MORALITY OF SITUATIONS SOMEONE HAS TO TELL ME WAHT TO THINK". fu**ing cretinous idiots.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

it certainly can impact others you ignorant pot smoker.

It's well documented that it can cause mental illness which can impact people around you. It can cause paranoia and schizophrenia. It can cause dangerous driving while driving under the influence. It *can *lead to harder drugs. It can result in you clearing out a loved ones bank account when, as a result of not bothering to get a job, you need to find a source of funding your habit.

All of the statements above are true in the case of my brother who cleared out my parents bank account and the stopped seeing my nephew and niece when the mother told him he couldn't see his kids while stoned. He choose the drug over his own kids.

Of course it doesn't affect anyone else! :whistling:


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

JUICE1 said:


> "Because it's illegal" is such a retarded argument. It's an argument of pathetic sheeple.
> 
> If killing homosexuals was the law would you go around doing that "HURR DURR IT'S THE LAW I CAN'T THINK FOR MYSELF OR EVALUATE THE MORALITY OF SITUATIONS SOMEONE HAS TO TELL ME WAHT TO THINK". fu**ing cretinous idiots.


 Being homosexual in itself was actually illegal pre 1967.


----------



## John boy (Dec 3, 2015)

GameofThrones said:


> Most of these replies are sh*t
> 
> He asked, you answered. You did no wrong.
> 
> ...


 People forget steroids aren't legal, but many on here choose to use them including myself. Yet when it comes to someone talking about a "spliff" people are like this to react!! What most of us are sticking in us our drugs at the end of the day. So you can't slate one person for doing it when most people on here are on some sort of drug...


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

John boy said:


> People forget steroids aren't legal, but many on here choose to use them including myself. Yet when it comes to someone talking about a "spliff" people are like this to react!! What most of us are sticking in us our drugs at the end of the day. So you can't slate one person for doing it when most people on here are on some sort of drug...


 except steroids are legal to posses for personal use.


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

It's your body to do with as you will,but don't expect people to agree with what you do,just because you think it's acceptable.

If you don't like to hear other peoples opinions,best just keep what you do to yourself.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Still some Ignorant people around, someone at work said I will end up stabbing someone if I Carry on Smoking, like Its just gonna turn me Into a Maniac and make me go on a Killing spree.

Peopl really need to step back to and Judge something on their own without letting Mainstream Media get Involved.


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Still some Ignorant people around, someone at work said I will end up stabbing someone if I Carry on Smoking, like Its just gonna turn me Into a Maniac and make me go on a Killing spree.
> 
> Peopl really need to step back to and Judge something on their own without letting Mainstream Media get Involved.


 How bout you just chill out and get stoned


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

That s**t will rot your brain over time..


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

Alcohol is worse than weed.. yet society just follows whatever the word of mouth is. "Weed will make you go mental, weed is bad" lol pls go

Also OP you're a dumbass for constantly telling people you smoke weed instead of keeping it to yourself/ a small circle


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Disclosure said:


> OP you're a dumbass for constantly telling people you smoke weed instead of keeping it to yourself/ a small circle


 The rot has set in already.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> The rot has set in already.


 Ohhhh the ambiguity lol


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Disclosure said:


> Alcohol is worse than weed.. yet society just follows whatever the word of mouth is. "Weed will make you go mental, weed is bad" lol pls go
> 
> Also OP you're a dumbass for constantly telling people you smoke weed instead of keeping it to yourself/ a small circle


 How am I a Dumbass?

Its something which has Improved mine, my Girlfriends and my Familys life, Its a wonder Plant with many more Benefits then Negatives and It makes me sick Its Illegal


----------



## Disclosure (Nov 14, 2016)

wylde99 said:


> How am I a Dumbass?
> 
> Its something which has Improved mine, my Girlfriends and my Familys life, Its a wonder Plant with many more Benefits then Negatives and It makes me sick Its Illegal


 Because you can't change a social norm. You have to just adjust your conversation to it. Talk about weed to the small circle of people that smoke it or accept it, don't just blab it out to the whole world that you do it.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

why would even mention this or try to justify it to a nation of people who can only think with emotion and no rationalisation who have had all logic within them switched off lol.

You have to remember you're taking to people here who strongly disagree with smoking something that makes you, happy, hungry, relaxed and cures a sh1t load of illnesses but completely accept the thing they pour down their throats every weekend that kills 1 person every single hour in the uk alone and costs the nhs nearly 30 billion pounds a year.

Schoolboy error there OP. Keep everything to yourself next time.

And yes, i know cannabis isnt harmless.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Disclosure said:


> Because you can't change a social norm. You have to just adjust your conversation to it. Talk about weed to the small circle of people that smoke it or accept it, don't just blab it out to the whole world that you do it.


 Like you do with your impure thoughts of molesting minors? :/


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Work gives us random drink and drugs test so don't really touch any of it,

when I last got tested was told weed is detectable for up to 3 months yet coke and a few harder drugs were only up to 48 hours lol


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

wylde99 said:


> Seeing as my boss Smokes Weed and* I can't get fired for what I do In my own time *I think I'm fine.
> 
> Sorry If I have offended any of you.


 You must be joking.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

wylde99 said:


> How am I a Dumbass?
> 
> Its something which has Improved mine, my Girlfriends and my Familys life, Its a wonder Plant with many more Benefits then Negatives and It makes me sick Its Illegal


 Just because its good (which it is to me, cause i love it) doesnt mean you should tell people.

Surely you know of the ignorance of most people, and the way people foillow the law to the letter.

It sounds like you were trying to be controversial for the sake of it, which is a quick way to get in trouble.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Alvin said:


> Work gives us random drink and drugs test so don't really touch any of it,
> 
> when I last got tested was told weed is detectable for up to 3 months yet coke and a few harder drugs were only up to 48 hours lol


 Because of piss tests in prison, people go in potheads and come out smackheads!!


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

MickeyE said:


> Being homosexual in itself was actually illegal pre 1967.


 Many were killed too im sure


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have always thought that all drugs should be legalized, class As for over 25s only, cuts out the gangster element, ensures purity and gains tax. Drugs war is lost anyhow.

I still think the above but do think that modern weed i.e. superskunk etc can cause anxiety and mental issues in some.

Did you see that there are now shooting galleries in Durham giving the junkies free smack so they don't go out robbing etc, this is another great idea (I saw it working in Amsterdam) as it will save government 100s of millions WRT reduced police, prison, courts, hospital bills.

https://www.theguardian.com/society/2017/mar/05/durham-police-heroin-addicts-treatment-shooting-galleries

I don't think they will be going IV with a blue and a 5ml barrel


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

You can't compare something pretty much every person alive has tried to those who have tried weed. If 100 people smoke weed and 10,000 people drink alcohol, well obviously the death rate will be higher you absolute plank.

People who smoke weed and say all this bullsh1t are dumb, It's the same with steroids to "steroids don't kill as many people as people who smoke so they're safe" That's because 000.1% take steroids and %10 would smoke, that's like an extra 700million people smoking or drinking alcohol.

I've had alot of friends who have changed because of weed... developed depression, mental health, anger issues, suicides etc. It DOES affect you, you are either to arrogant to realise or you don't smoke it enough to know and if so you shouldn't be preaching you fooking amateur wannabe badass.


----------



## Glosss (Feb 1, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> You can't compare something pretty much every person alive has tried to those who have tried weed. If 100 people smoke weed and 10,000 people drink alcohol, well obviously the death rate will be higher you absolute plank.
> 
> People who smoke weed and say all this bullsh1t are dumb, It's the same with steroids to "steroids don't kill as many people as people who smoke so they're safe" That's because 000.1% take steroids and %10 would smoke, that's like an extra 700million people smoking or drinking alcohol.
> 
> I've had alot of friends who have changed because of weed... developed depression, mental health, anger issues, suicides etc. It DOES affect you, you are either to arrogant to realise or you don't smoke it enough to know and if so you shouldn't be preaching you fooking amateur wannabe badass.


 Ofcourse, thats why everything in moderation, and if you choose not to, you are accepting the side effects that come with doing that.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Glosss said:


> Ofcourse, thats why everything in moderation, and if you choose not to, you are accepting the side effects that come with doing that.


 No infact it's not that good in moderation. I'll just go drink bleach then as it's okay in moderation isn't it? No, I don't think so.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I have always thought that all drugs should be legalized, class As for over 25s only, cuts out the gangster element, ensures purity and gains tax. Drugs war is lost anyhow.
> 
> I still think the above but do think that modern weed i.e. superskunk etc can cause anxiety and mental issues in some.
> 
> ...


 "All drugs" so you would like a heroin addict off his face or on a comedown looking for a way to pay for more and then he sees your family, what if something happened to them or what if someone buzzed off coke comes near them and trys something on?

Just 2 days ago, a well known crack addict round here smashed someones window through and fired through their windows because they forgot to pay or some shite like that. There's always robberies and stuff going on. Most of the time it's to do with drugs.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I have always thought that all drugs should be legalized, class As for over 25s only, cuts out the gangster element, ensures purity and gains tax. Drugs war is lost anyhow.
> 
> I still think the above but do think that modern weed i.e. superskunk etc can cause anxiety and mental issues in some.
> 
> ...


 There's one of those up in Glasgow called the fix room or something, it's for heroin users. I don't think it does much good though, It is the top country in the world for heroin use lol.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> "All drugs" so you would like a heroin addict off his face or on a comedown looking for a way to pay for more and then he sees your family, what if something happened to them or what if someone buzzed off coke comes near them and trys something on?
> 
> Just 2 days ago, a well known crack addict round here smashed someones window through and fired through their windows because they forgot to pay or some shite like that. There's always robberies and stuff going on. Most of the time it's to do with drugs.


 Your scenarios have nothing to do with the legal issue though? Legal or illegal people will still buy drugs, people will still rob to buy drugs etc

th second bit about the 'well known crack head', if it was legal people wouldn't be able to buy on tick so that problem would be eliminated.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> I don't think they will be going IV with a blue and a 5ml barrel


 I saw a guy trying to pin speed in the back of his hand with a green of mine once.... made me feel sick watching that


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Your scenarios have nothing to do with the legal issue though? Legal or illegal people will still buy drugs, people will still rob to buy drugs etc
> 
> th second bit about the 'well known crack head', if it was legal people wouldn't be able to buy on tick so that problem would be eliminated.


 Both of those paragraphs contradict each other. Legal or illegal people will still rob then the 2nd saying that buying on tick would eliminate that issue?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> "All drugs" so you would like a heroin addict off his face or on a comedown looking for a way to pay for more and then he sees your family, what if something happened to them or what if someone buzzed off coke comes near them and trys something on?
> 
> Just 2 days ago, a well known crack addict round here smashed someones window through and fired through their windows because they forgot to pay or some shite like that. There's always robberies and stuff going on. Most of the time it's to do with drugs.


 Your first paragraph would happen whether drugs were legal or not.

Your second paragraph is precisely why they should be legalised. To remove the gangster element.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Both of those paragraphs contradict each other. Legal or illegal people will still rob then the 2nd saying that buying on tick would eliminate that issue?


 Read them again, your second paragraph was about someone torching someone's house because they owed money for a deal.

I said they wouldn't be able to tick from legitimate shops and businesses so they won't end up in debt to dealers and get their houses torched.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

^^^ exactly what @Huntingground said. @NoGutsNoGloryy you been on the crack pipe? :/


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

You guys really think making this stuff legal would stop people doing this type of stuff lol?

Drugs affect the mind and do make alot of people violent. Like I said about knowing people who have developed issues from this stuff, it's all true and I think you're daft to think they don't. It's usually the ones on the drugs that want it legalized because they just enjoy it. You're either sat at home by yourself doing these drugs and you don't know the real stuff with drugs that's why you keep going on about like you know what's best.

There's another guy lol (aye my town is fvcking full of them) who pushes his kids pram about, clearly off his face on something. That again would be even more common with parents and their children when more people are likely to be taking them.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I regularly take class A drugs, it's not something I'd recommend everyone do and when I have kids it's certainly not something I'd want them doing.

I'm hoping me and the missus have proper geeky kids that don't turn out like us. :lol:


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> You guys really think making this stuff legal would stop people doing this type of stuff lol?
> 
> Drugs affect the mind and do make alot of people violent. Like I said about knowing people who have developed issues from this stuff, it's all true and I think you're daft to think they don't. It's usually the ones on the drugs that want it legalized because they just enjoy it. You're either sat at home by yourself doing these drugs and you don't know the real stuff with drugs that's why you keep going on about like you know what's best.
> 
> There's another guy lol (aye my town is fvcking full of them) who pushes his kids pram about, clearly off his face on something. That again would be even more common with parents and their children when more people are likely to be taking them.


 Most of those people who get mental health issues with weed they already had those issues. Places where weed is grown naturally you don't get people having mental issues.

It's over here in the UK where they put chemicals in growing the weed to make it stronger because the weather is not there to grow it naturally that's where people get them mental health issues.

To say it sends people loco that's the reason to ban it don't really stand. For every 10 that have mental health issues when they smoke it there are 1000s of people who are fine and I won't even compare it to alcohol and I don't see any real reason to ban weed apart from they won't be able to stop the low level dealers from making a few £s


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> View attachment 121764


 I would look into the quality of weed he smoked. I haven't know any case myself that weed can cause death.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> *You guys really think making this stuff legal would stop people doing this type of stuff lol?*
> 
> Drugs affect the mind and do make alot of people violent. Like I said about knowing people who have developed issues from this stuff, it's all true and I think you're daft to think they don't. It's usually the ones on the drugs that want it legalized because they just enjoy it. You're either sat at home by yourself doing these drugs and you don't know the real stuff with drugs that's why you keep going on about like you know what's best.
> 
> There's another guy lol (aye my town is fvcking full of them) who pushes his kids pram about, clearly off his face on something. That again would be even more common with parents and their children when more people are likely to be taking them.


 Would legalising, regulating and controlling drugs remove the criminal element, the gangs, the smuggling, the debts and the violence that surrounds the seedy underworld?

YES! Of course it would!

Look at prohibition in America, look at hollands stance with weed.

For you to make the sweeping statement 'drugs make people violent' is ridiculous, borderline stupid.

if we're talking about drugs which are shown to make people become more aggressive and violent then top of the list is alcohol. (Which is legal)


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

babyarm said:


> Most of those people who get mental health issues with weed they already had those issues. Places where weed is grown naturally you don't get people having mental issues.
> 
> It's over here in the UK where they put chemicals in growing the weed to make it stronger because the weather is not there to grow it naturally that's where people get them mental health issues.


 Correct. But it's not chemicals they put in them. From what I remember. It's some sort of natural toxin in the plant that does not grow out or die from the plant because its not grown over here by natural sunlight. Just can't remember the name of the substance that's in the plant.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

babyarm said:


> Most of those people who get mental health issues with weed they already had those issues. Places where weed is grown naturally you don't get people having mental issues.
> 
> It's over here in the UK where they put chemicals in growing the weed to make it stronger because the weather is not there to grow it naturally that's where people get them mental health issues.
> 
> To say it sends people loco that's the reason to ban it don't really stand. For every 10 that have mental health issues when they smoke it there are 1000s of people who are fine and I won't even compare it to alcohol and I don't see any real reason to ban weed apart from they won't be able to stop the low level dealers from making a few £s


 Omg no. You people don't listen lol. I'm done.

It doesn't take a genius to understand drugs fvck up your mind. I've SEEN PEOPLE CHANGE from it

I can't cope on this forum especially on tren fvcking jesus christ give me strength


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Would legalising, regulating and controlling drugs remove the criminal element, the gangs, the smuggling, the debts and the violence that surrounds the seedy underworld?
> 
> YES! Of course it would!
> 
> ...


 Borderline stupid, you've already crossed that line. Like I said don't compare something like alcohol that hundreds of millions, BILLIONS of people drink every single week to something like smoking weed that only a couple thousand maybe even a couple million at the very most do.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> You can't compare something pretty much every person alive has tried to those who have tried weed. If 100 people smoke weed and 10,000 people drink alcohol, well obviously the death rate will be higher you absolute plank.
> 
> People who smoke weed and say all this bullsh1t are dumb, It's the same with steroids to "steroids don't kill as many people as people who smoke so they're safe" That's because 000.1% take steroids and %10 would smoke, that's like an extra 700million people smoking or drinking alcohol.
> 
> I've had alot of friends who have changed because of weed... developed depression, mental health, anger issues, suicides etc. It DOES affect you, you are either to arrogant to realise or you don't smoke it enough to know and if so you shouldn't be preaching you fooking amateur wannabe badass.


 Bit Consuming Weed does not kill you lol, Its simple as that, the body doesnt Reject It like It does Alcohol, you can consume huge amounts Th Body won't feel like Its being Poisoned like it does with pretty much every other Susbtance like Caffiene, Paracetamol ect..


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Bit Consuming Weed does not kill you lol, Its simple as that, the body doesnt Reject It like It does Alcohol, you can consume huge amounts Th Body won't feel like Its being Poisoned like it does with pretty much every other Susbtance like Caffiene, Paracetamol ect..


 Doesn't matter if it doesn't kill you or not, that's not what I said. I said it affects your mind. If none of you believe weed can make you anxiety driven, even make you schizophrenic then you are living under a rock and need to open your minds.

Like I said again YOU CANNOT COMPARE THINGS LIKE ALCOHOL, CAFFEINE OR PARACETAMOL THAT BILLIONS OF PEOPLE TAKE TO SOMETHING JUST A HANDFUL OF PEOPLE TAKE. If we're talking about all drugs however though, then ecstasy, coke, heroin etc they all have a much higher percentage of death from all of those though...


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Bit Consuming Weed does not kill you lol, Its simple as that, the body doesnt Reject It like It does Alcohol, you can consume huge amounts Th Body won't feel like Its being Poisoned like it does with pretty much every other Susbtance like Caffiene, Paracetamol ect..


 You consume to much weed fella and you'll go green as fvck if you didn't know that already... Worse than the feeling of "being poisoned"


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyway as I've said I've seen people change... people who I've known for long periods to. You can carry on reading off your notes and pretending like it's all good, but at the end of the day it's what you see that makes you believe not something that has been passed to you or from someone who tells you on a forum.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

"The hardest thing to open is a closed mind"


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Anyway as I've said I've seen people change... people who I've known for long periods to. You can carry on reading off your notes and pretending like it's all good, but at the end of the day it's what you see that makes you believe not something that has been passed to you or from someone who tells you on a forum.


 Isnt It people already prone to Mental Illness though? I know what your saying and Im sure you have seen people change, Im sure the Weed hasnt helped but just don't think It's the cause.

All I can give you Is my perception of It and I have been Smoking near everyday since 14 and I never get Paranoid or have any weird aggresive thoughts ect...Litrally a Positive Vibe everytime I get Stoned.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Omg no. You people don't listen lol. I'm done.
> 
> It doesn't take a genius to understand drugs fvck up your mind. I've SEEN PEOPLE CHANGE from it
> 
> I can't cope on this forum especially on tren fvcking jesus christ give me strength


 Tren....? The drug that people inject, with many known side effects which include aggression??

You do make me chuckle xxx


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Borderline stupid, you've already crossed that line. Like I said don't compare something like alcohol that hundreds of millions, BILLIONS of people drink every single week to something like *smoking weed that only a couple thousand maybe even a couple million at the very most do.*


 You really are out of touch with the world around you!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Anyway as I've said I've seen people change... people who I've known for long periods to. You can carry on reading off your notes and pretending like it's all good, but at the end of the day it's what you see that makes you believe not something that has been passed to you or from someone who tells you on a forum.


 This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ smoking weed in the long term f**ks with your mental health. I've seen it happen!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't think weed is a bad thing, in fact it has many positives.

One of the negatives is, however, the fact that weed users seem totally oblivious to any drawbacks. As I say, used wisely, weed can be a tremendous medicant. On the other side of the coin it can make it's users some of the most selfish people out there. My cousins husband, for example, missed his daughters 5th birthday party becaused he was monged out with mates and didn't give a ****.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ smoking weed in the long term f**ks with your mental health. I've seen it happen!


 But so will drinking, or smoking tobacco, or injecting steroids. That's why I can't see what point nogutsnoglory is trying to make.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Mingster said:


> I don't think weed is a bad thing, in fact it has many positives.
> 
> One of the negatives is, however, the fact that weed users seem totally oblivious to any drawbacks. As I say, used wisely, weed can be a tremendous medicant. On the other side of the coin it can make it's users some of the most selfish people out there. My cousins husband, for example, missed his daughters 5th birthday party becaused he was monged out with mates and didn't give a ****.


 5 years ain't really that much of a milestone though? If it was her 18th or 21st it would be different.....   

your very right how many people jump on the 'pro-weed' bandwagon and just assume it's perfect. Of course there's draw backs, but it's like anything else really. Drink 3 bottles of wine every night you'll have problems, inject steroids every day you'll have problems.

But if you limit your drinking, regulate your steroid use to cycles and same with your weed there very little long term issues.

i certainly don't think that it should be illegal. For the record I am not a weed smoker as it's far too strong for me I can't handle it. 2-3 drags on a joint takes me to a very dark place! Haha but then so does drinking 75cl bottle of vodka


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> But so will drinking, or smoking tobacco, or injecting steroids. That's why I can't see what point nogutsnoglory is trying to make.


 This is also correct ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I've seen people die from smoking related health complications/cancer. I've seen a couple of people drink themselves to death, yellow jaundices and ultimately liver failure, a couple of people I know did badly deteriorate through steroid abuse - kidney trouble. You pay your money and take your chance....This s**t is real.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> This is also correct ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I've seen people die from smoking related health complications/cancer. I've seen a couple of people drink themselves to death, yellow jaundices and ultimately liver failure, a couple of people I know did badly deteriorate through steroid abuse - kidney trouble. You pay your money and take your chance....This s**t is real.


 Exactly what I'm getting at mate, this is why it should be legalised, regulated and controlled.... it's no different from anything else as in many MANY people will use it in moderation and enjoy it BUT there will always be the few who abuse it and take it to the extreme.

People smoke it even though it's illegal, but how many people DONT smoke it because it's illegal? Dare I say there's not many people who refuse it on the grounds of its legal status. People don't smoke it because they don't want to or smoke it because they do. Yet they are criminalised for doing so? It's in such abundance everywhere and literally available to most people if they choose to seek it out.

Remove the criminal element by 'tolerating' it like they do in Holland.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> You can't compare something pretty much every person alive has tried to those who have tried weed. If 100 people smoke weed and 10,000 people drink alcohol, well obviously the death rate will be higher you absolute plank.
> 
> People who smoke weed and say all this bullsh1t are dumb, It's the same with steroids to "steroids don't kill as many people as people who smoke so they're safe" That's because 000.1% take steroids and %10 would smoke, that's like an extra 700million people smoking or drinking alcohol.
> 
> *I've had alot of friends who have changed because of weed... developed depression, mental health, anger issues, suicides etc. *It DOES affect you, you are either to arrogant to realise or you don't smoke it enough to know and if so you shouldn't be preaching you fooking amateur wannabe badass.


 These symptoms can manifest themselves due being underlying already in the individual. weed doesnt "give" you these problems, it exacerbates them.

your point stands fairly, although id like to mention that alcohol is proven to do more damage than THC (the active in weed), you can add to this by smoking it, or smoking it with tobacco which can make it worse.

Also, if someone who smokes a lot of pot is having problems in their life, it can certainly make it worse because people can "hide" from their problems with cannabis abuse putting them in a poor position.

But once again, these people are a certain personality type and its not everyone.

The point I'm making is, fair and reasonable usage of anything is usually OK in most people, but abuse and addictive behaviour patterns can be life and health destroying.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Drink 3 bottles of wine every night you'll have problems, inject steroids every day you'll have problems.


 I don't understand the need to constantly compare. Just judge something by it's own standing.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Exactly what I'm getting at mate, this is why it should be legalised, regulated and controlled.... it's no different from anything else as in many MANY people will use it in moderation and enjoy it BUT there will always be the few who abuse it and take it to the extreme.
> 
> People smoke it even though it's illegal, but how many people DONT smoke it because it's illegal? Dare I say there's not many people who refuse it on the grounds of its legal status. People don't smoke it because they don't want to or smoke it because they do. Yet they are criminalised for doing so? It's in such abundance everywhere and literally available to most people if they choose to seek it out.
> 
> Remove the criminal element by 'tolerating' it like they do in Holland.


 If people want a supposedly none addictive illegal drugs so badly they should move to Holland where its readily legally available. IMO there's too many people in this country. Let all of the space cadet stoners move to Holland  Nice...... Sweet......


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Mingster said:


> I don't understand the need to constantly compare. Just judge something by it's own standing.


 This :thumbup1:


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Mingster said:


> I don't understand the need to constantly compare. Just judge something by it's own standing.


 Because it shows the hypocritical laws. If alcohol was a newly discovered drug do you think it would be legal to anyone over the age of 18?

For the record I am neither 'for' or 'against' weed, or any other drug for that matter but I am against the ridiculous out dated laws we have surrounding them.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> If people want a supposedly none addictive illegal drugs so badly they should move to Holland where its readily legally available. IMO there's too many people in this country. Let all of the space cadet stoners move to Holland  Nice...... Sweet......


 I can see it now, Ferry's being loaded up with vw transporters covered in hand painted flowers sailing across the channel. Mass migration


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> These symptoms can manifest themselves due being underlying already in the individual. weed doesnt "give" you these problems, it exacerbates them.
> 
> your point stands fairly, although id like to mention that alcohol is proven to do more damage than THC (the active in weed), you can add to this by smoking it, or smoking it with tobacco which can make it worse.
> 
> ...


 Above post is riddled with excuse, mitigation, cognitive dissonance at its very finest. FFS


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I can see it now, Ferry's being loaded up with vw transporters covered in hand painted flowers sailing across the channel. Mass migration


 Yeeaaaahhhh Maarrrnnn peace out :smoke:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Because it shows the hypocritical laws. If alcohol was a newly discovered drug do you think it would be legal to anyone over the age of 18?
> 
> For the record I am neither 'for' or 'against' weed, or any other drug for that matter but I am against the ridiculous out dated laws we have surrounding them.


 Yes. But that a given, and a simple argument that proves nothing in regard to weed itself.

The rights and wrongs of drinking and smoking are a separate issue. The rights and wrongs of weed is the subject here.

If someone says Haye is better than Bellew it doesn't make Haye the greatest fighter ever.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> But so will drinking, or smoking tobacco, or injecting steroids. That's why I can't see what point nogutsnoglory is trying to make.


 But they don't affect you like drugs do, what is so difficult to understand?

Smoking effects your lungs okay. Injecting steroids fvcks with your health, smoking weed fvcks with your mind that's my POINT but all of you are just yeah whatever weed doesn't affect you, it's completely safe as smoking kills more people bla bla bla.

And I was joking with the tren joke jesus


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

and yes weed does have benefits but what I'm saying is it can cause serious issues with your mind


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Mingster said:


> Yes. But that a given, and a simple argument that proves nothing in regard to weed itself.
> 
> The rights and wrongs of drinking and smoking are a separate issue. The rights and wrongs of weed is the subject here.
> 
> *If someone says Haye is better than Bellew it doesn't make Haye the greatest fighter ever.*


 Hes not ...Lewis is .....


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Isnt It people already prone to Mental Illness though? I know what your saying and Im sure you have seen people change, Im sure the Weed hasnt helped but just don't think It's the cause.
> 
> All I can give you Is my perception of It and I have been Smoking near everyday since 14 and I never get Paranoid or have any weird aggresive thoughts ect...Litrally a Positive Vibe everytime I get Stoned.


 No mate, I've known a group of lads who I grew up with. We all started smoking in high school, except I stopped. One jumped off a 20 story car park, the other gets violent with the slightest remark... He goes 2days without a smoke and he'll turn into a right nonce.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Above post is riddled with excuse, mitigation, cognitive dissonance at its very finest. FFS


 I would say im speaking objectively - I didnt say weed isnt bad for your health, because it is. But I am saying that not e verything is equally as bad, and there are other factors to condsider which can affect the user.

Not everything is as clear cut as people make it out to be.

Lots of people drink, not everyone abuses alcohol. the same to be said for any drug.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> *But they don't affect you like drugs do, what is so difficult to understand?*
> 
> Smoking effects your lungs okay. Injecting steroids fvcks with your health, smoking weed fvcks with your mind that's my POINT but all of you are just yeah whatever weed doesn't affect you, it's completely safe as smoking kills more people bla bla bla.
> 
> And I was joking with the tren joke jesus


 When did steroids, alcohol or tobacco stop being drugs?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> When did steroids, alcohol or tobacco stop being drugs?


 You know what I mean...


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> You know what I mean...


 Ohhh you mean legal VS illegal drugs? So your saying that drinking a bottle of vodka a day *doesn't* affect you the same as smoking weed every day?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Ohhh you mean legal VS illegal drugs? So your saying that drinking a bottle of vodka a day *doesn't* affect you the same as smoking weed every day?


 You're going to the extreme of one thing to the normal of another, that's a ridiculous statement to make.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> No mate, I've known a group of lads who I grew up with. We all started smoking in high school, except I stopped. One jumped off a 20 story car park, the other gets violent with the slightest remark... He goes 2days without a smoke and he'll turn into a right nonce.


 Im sorry to hear your friend did that, it's horrible.

Can you prove that they didnt have underlying mental problems that have been manifested by cannabis use?

Were these the only 2 lads out of your group who smoked weed or is there more?

I found that drug use in general makes what is already there worse, not makes new issues.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> You're going to the extreme of one thing to the normal of another, that's a ridiculous statement to make.


 No it's not, I'm talking chronic drinker to chronic weed smoker. I'm saying they have the same outcome


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Im sorry to hear your friend did that, it's horrible.
> 
> Can you prove that they didnt have underlying mental problems that have been manifested by cannabis use?
> 
> ...


 I was trying to say we've all known each other since we were kids, so yeah it definitely did change them.



Haunted_Sausage said:


> No it's not, I'm talking chronic drinker to chronic weed smoker. I'm saying they have the same outcome


 Actually I don't think this debate is on what is worse but just the simple fact that weed affects your mind, which it does.

Of course a litre of vodka a day is not healthy for you. But the topic of conversation is that weed is bad for your mental health.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

And there's quite a few of us another mate is forgot what it's called where your paranoid about about your health, like increase heart rate he thinks heart attack or a mole is cancer lol... Not sure if weed did that or if he's just a poosy though 

@Lifesizepenguin


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> And there's quite a few of us another mate is forgot what it's called where your paranoid about about your health, like increase heart rate he thinks heart attack or a mole is cancer lol... Not sure if weed did that or if he's just a poosy though
> 
> @Lifesizepenguin


 Thats health anxiety (hypochondria). Definately a mental illness that, Weed will 100% make that worse as it made mine worse lol. until I scaled it back a couple of years ago.



NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I was trying to say we've all known each other since we were kids, so yeah it definitely did change them.


 I don't doubt they changed. But can we be sure that they werent going to manifest a mental illness later on, which was "helped along" by weed?

I'm also assuming they were high all the time during this period?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Thats health anxiety (hypochondria). Definately a mental illness that, Weed will 100% make that worse as it made mine worse lol. until I scaled it back a couple of years ago.
> 
> I don't doubt they changed. But can we be sure that they werent going to manifest a mental illness later on, which was "helped along" by weed?
> 
> I'm also assuming they were high all the time during this period?


 No, it was definitely because of weed. We have all been mates since the beginning of primary school. I'd go to say I know them more than they mothers do.

They stopped smoking and the effects remained.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> . He asked me why I Smoked
> 
> He then proceeded to tell me It was Illegal and that's the main reason I shouldn't be Smoking It,


 was he in uniform at the time. :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> No, it was definitely because of weed. We have all been mates since the beginning of primary school. I'd go to say I know them more than they mothers do.
> 
> They stopped smoking and the effects remained.


 Were you teenagers/pre teens at the time you all began smoking cannabis?

Multiple studies have proven that cannabis has a detrimental effect on the tennage, devloping brain not only in processing power and cognition but it can cause permanent neurological damage to some extent.

I would even go as far as to say because of these effects your friends may have been permanently affected.

The neurologically damaging effects appear to diminish if the user begins smoking at a later age (early adulthood onwards)


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Were you teenagers/pre teens at the time you all began smoking cannabis?
> 
> Multiple studies have proven that cannabis has a detrimental effect on the tennage, devloping brain not only in processing power and cognition but it can cause permanent neurological damage to some extent.
> 
> ...


 We did it on the weekends in year 9 so I think we were like 13/14. They started bringing it into school which was worse as they were doing it more, like I did it often but not that much so I'd say that's why I wasn't affected as much. We'd jump out of class and get over the fence to nip to shop and even then they'd all spark up :lol:


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> We did it on the weekends in year 9 so I think we were like 13/14. They started bringing it into school which was worse as they were doing it more, like I did it often but not that much so I'd say that's why I wasn't affected as much. We'd jump out of class and get over the fence to nip to shop and even then they'd all spark up :lol:


 Thats pretty typical of behaviour of that age, i used to smoke cigs much in the same way - Weed can get out of hand without you noticing if you dont regulate usage, and at that age you dont give a s**t.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Ohhh you mean legal VS illegal drugs? So your saying that drinking a bottle of vodka a day *doesn't* affect you the same as smoking weed every day?


 Yeah .... They both f**k you up but in different ways :smoke:


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> In my line of work if you are found to have this [email protected] in your system you're gone, history, and rightly so. Imagine having to tell someones wife n children that their husband/father is dead because some mellowed out pothead cnt could not be arsed to do his job.
> 
> You people make me spew....


 I'd say the majority of habitual weed smokers generally work in mundane office roles or low paid menial jobs. They use it as a prop to asssit with the tedium of their working life. I speak from experience as I have been there myself. After a while I realised that my life was boring and I also needed to re-evaluate where my career was going. Weed smoking in my case didn't help with this.

Weed smokers tend to be harmless people but many are under achievers. It makes you feel demotivated long term and kills your ambition to find something better.

Taking the post in to a slightly different direction, I will say that people like you Stevo really irritate me. You have no experience in many of the things which you choose to comment negatively on. But you're always there waggin' a finger at people and puttin in your 2 penneth like you're some sort of figure of authority on here, but you're not.

In reality you're just some bellend with a huge chip on his shoulder and you road in on a high horse. Take stock of your own life pal, I'm sure you're far from perfect...


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

no-one said:


> *I'd say the majority of habitual weed smokers generally work in mundane office roles* or low paid menial jobs. They use it as a prop to asssit with the tedium of their working life. I speak from experience as I have been there myself. After a while* I realised that my life was boring *and I also needed to re-evaluate where my career was going. Weed smoking in my case didn't help with this.
> 
> Weed smokers tend to be harmless people but many are under achievers. It makes you feel demotivated long term and kills your ambition to find something better.
> 
> ...


 Nothing but pure speculation.

Good, pleased hit a nerve ...!

You know f**k all about me and what I have seen and experienced in my life.

58 posts and your an authority on me. PMSL

Pipe down bonny lad and learn something..... You self professed bore.

 :smoke:


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Nothing but pure speculation.
> 
> Good, pleased hit a nerve ...!
> 
> ...


 My post count on this forum bears no relevance on the point I'm making here. It's plain to see from looking at your past comments that you're an idiot. You strike me as a thicko with no real experience of the things you comment negatively on. It also appears that I am not the only person who has brought this to your attention.

You're in constant dispute with people and it all boils down to your ignorance and narrow mindedness.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

2 sided coin for sure, pretty much all of my friends and me either have or still smoke weed regularly, 3 of us myself included faired pretty badly from it - paranoia, borderline anxiety disorders etc. Me and the other guy stopped between 16-18, the 3rd never and he hanged himself 3/4 years ago. The rest of my mates still smoke regularly and all have jobs/careers/families etc and are sound of mind. Definitely a degree of predisposition and weed without a doubt brings something out in those people imo.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

no-one said:


> *My post count on this forum bears no relevance on the point I'm making here.* It's plain to see from looking at your past comments that you're an idiot. You strike me as a thicko with no real experience of the things you comment negatively on. It also appears that I am not the only person who has brought this to your attention.
> 
> You're in constant dispute with people and it all boils down to your ignorance and narrow mindedness.


 Yes it does....

IF you have two brain cells to rub together you will see that a lot of what is said in general con is tongue in cheek stuff. As for this topic I take it your a space cadet who is trying to qualify your use through cognitive dissonance. Your thought process is somewhat flawed my friend! Spliff away....Like I said. it rots the brain and your comments back this up 100%.

Keep up the name calling it shows lack of vocabulary and the intelligence to debate.

Peace out maaarrrnnn :lol:


----------



## no-one (Jul 3, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes it does....
> 
> IF you have two brain cells to rub together you will see that a lot of what is said in general con is tongue in cheek stuff. As for this topic I take it your a space cadet who is trying to qualify your use through cognitive dissonance. Your thought process is somewhat flawed my friend! Spliff away....Like I said. it rots the brain and your comments back this up 100%.
> 
> ...


 I don't smoke anymore, you mong. I made that clear in my first post. You chose to ignore that. My thought process is not flawed at all. Time and time again you bicker, disagree and attempt to shame people over subjects that you know fcuk all about. That's what I'm getting at. Then, when you are proven otherwise you try to palm it off by saying that it's all in jest because your argument failed and you feel like a t**t.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Cant be bothered to read whole thread so just one question to OP how old are you? Must be stupid to share things like that with random ppl at work

I used to smoke for nearly 15 years and really liked it but from about 2 years it makes me anxious, lazy and antisocial so I quit. Its been only 2 months but feel much better so far and hopefully I will quit for good. Weed is good when you in your early 20's or you just smoke occasionally but after smoking everyday for years I can say its nothing good and feel like I could so many thinks if I wouldnt smoke dont mention that how much money I spent...

there is no point to comparing it to alcohol or something else if you smoke or drink lets say once a week its fine but if you do things everyday it gonna affect your life.

the only positive thing I found in weed and rated it over alcohol was that it didnt affect my body and training and progress at gym


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

gregstm said:


> Cant be bothered to read whole thread so just one question to OP how old are you? Must be stupid to share things like that with random ppl at work
> 
> I used to smoke for nearly 15 years and really liked it but from about 2 years it makes me anxious, lazy and antisocial so I quit. Its been only 2 months but feel much better so far and hopefully I will quit for good. Weed is good when you in your early 20's or you just smoke occasionally but after smoking everyday for years I can say its nothing good and feel like I could so many thinks if I wouldnt smoke dont mention that how much money I spent...
> 
> ...


 Why though?

He asked what my Plans were for the evening, I told him.

There would be no Eyebrows Raised if I said "Having a few Beers and Chilling"

But "Having a smoke and Chilling" and Its a Sensitive Subject because of "Law"


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Weed psychosis.. If you smoke weed, the government labels you a criminal and people who just believe everything the government says without questioning it or finding the answer themselves also label you a bad person and a criminal.

Tell someone they're a bad person or a criminal for a long enough period, it will play on your mind and create the questions and doubts in your mind that lead to psychosis. So who really is the bad person here, the person taking the time to find the answer for himself and realising there is nothing wrong with weed or the person labelling you a criminal because they have been paid off by pharmaceutical & media companies to keep Cannabis an illegal substance??

Stop believing what your told and get off your arse and find your answer yourself, we are all individuals not robots all wired up exactly the same


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Weed psychosis.. If you smoke weed, the government labels you a criminal and people who just believe everything the government says without questioning it or finding the answer themselves also label you a bad person and a criminal.
> 
> Tell someone they're a bad person or a criminal for a long enough period, it will play on your mind and create the questions and doubts in your mind that lead to psychosis. So who really is the bad person here, the person taking the time to find the answer for himself and realising there is nothing wrong with weed or the person labelling you a criminal because they have been *paid off by pharmaceutical* & media companies to keep Cannabis an illegal substance??
> 
> Stop believing what your told and get off your arse and find your answer yourself, we are all individuals not robots all wired up exactly the same


 Do you honestly believe that? Let's be honest weed is tolerated in many MANY parts of the world, not fully decriminalised but certainly tolerated and the police won't bother the end user who is smoking in their own home unless pushed to. The whole pharmaceutical thing is rubbish if it was this great wonder cure all drug why doesn't countries where it's actually legal like uraguay produce a huge plethora of wonder drugs to cure all ailments?

ALSO - when people say if weed was legal then you don't need to cut trees down for paper, you can extract bio-ethanol so no longer need fossil fuels etc. If that's the case then we can legally grow hemp in the UK, why don't people capitalise on that? Grow a few acres of that, separate the sugars which is used for fermenting for the bio-fuel and your STILL left with the fibre to make your paper from? Surely if it was that easy to get 2 products from one plant then people would be?

Or many MANY more products from countries where they can grow weed legally? Paper, bio-fuel AND cures for every type of ailment?

I find a lot of people who enjoy weed get very tunnel vision that it's a wonder plant with cures for the entire global economy....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

no-one said:


> I don't smoke anymore, you mong. I made that clear in my first post. You chose to ignore that. My thought process is not flawed at all. Time and time again you bicker, disagree and attempt to shame people over subjects that you know fcuk all about. That's what I'm getting at. Then, when you are proven otherwise you try to palm it off by saying that it's all in jest because your argument failed and you feel like a t**t.


 Oh dear ..... LOL


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Do you honestly believe that? Let's be honest weed is tolerated in many MANY parts of the world, not fully decriminalised but certainly tolerated and the police won't bother the end user who is smoking in their own home unless pushed to. The whole pharmaceutical thing is rubbish if it was this great wonder cure all drug why doesn't countries where it's actually legal like uraguay produce a huge plethora of wonder drugs to cure all ailments?


 I never quite got this argument. Plenty of naturally occuring drugs have been commercialised by pharmaceutical companies - aspirin from willow and digitalis from foxgloves to name but two.

If they wanted to make money from cannabis they could.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Varg said:


> I never quite got this argument. Plenty of naturally occuring drugs have been commercialised by pharmaceutical companies - aspirin from willow and digitalis from foxgloves to name but two.
> 
> If they wanted to make money from cannabis they could.


 Sativex is patented and is a 1:1 ratio of THC to CBD. That's being manufactured and sold for profit.....

but people seem to ignore that and think the 'big pharmaceutical companies' choose to ignore great ways to make money lol business is business!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Apprantley Brighton where I live wants to be turned Into the first Amsterdam like City where it's Legal to Smoke Weed!

Just imagine how much less Violence and more good Energy there will be.

Hopefully it catches on, UK Is really behind Weed Legislation now!


----------



## Shaun_1984 (Feb 23, 2017)

Never touched a cigarette nor weed in my entire life, no desire to.

However I cannot see any problem with weed, a lot of my mates use it, and it's just the norm for me, probably better for you than drinking.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Had some of this from Amsterdam few days ago had the best Leg workout on it.

View attachment 152461


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Sativex is patented and is a 1:1 ratio of THC to CBD. That's being manufactured and sold for profit.....
> 
> but people seem to ignore that and think the 'big pharmaceutical companies' choose to ignore great ways to make money lol business is business!


 Where are you hun ??

havent heard from you since you had the snip !! 

everything ok ??

xx


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

It's the same with AAS use, as ILLbehaviour said, it's best unsaid.

Alcohol is Makes the government millions a year in tax, funnily enough, it's accepted and legal, even though it causes destruction and mayhem, every single day of the week. People get on there high horse because of this.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

I did go to Amsterdam a while back, tried a couple of space cakes, it's not for me.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

My dad uses for his MS. Only started at 62 years old. His is a fairly low in THC but it still has some. I smoke because I enjoy how it makes me feel. As soon as i move to the countryside I'll grow my own.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

It's not even illegal. Like steroids, it's practically legal to purchase within the UK for personal use.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

nWo said:


> It's not even illegal. Like steroids, it's practically legal to purchase within the UK for personal use.


 This is pretty much correct, it is "illegal" but no one is going to prison or even getting sentenced for a 20 bag.


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

wylde99 said:


> Apprantley Brighton where I live wants to be turned Into the first Amsterdam like City where it's Legal to Smoke Weed!
> 
> Just imagine how much less Violence and more good Energy there will be.
> 
> Hopefully it catches on, UK Is really behind Weed Legislation now!


 It won't change a thing, most people don't smoke it because it is hard to get or is illegal. Some of use simply don't like it, it turns me into a paranoid recluse and I spend my whole time looking for stuff that I think I have lost. I know plenty of people that function fine on it but not everyone has that same happy mellow felling that you get.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

GMDJ said:


> hard to get


 Srs?


----------



## GMDJ (Mar 9, 2016)

Oioi said:


> Srs?


 Umm guess I wrote it wrong, I mean the reason a lot of people don't smoke it isn't because it is hard (yes it is everywhere) to get or illegal but rather like me they simply don't like it. In other words, even if they were giving it away on every corner most people still wouldn't smoke it. So my point is even if they had cannabis cafes in Brighton there wouldn't be a decrease in alcohol fueled violence.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I got bored of weed in my 20's. I moved on to cups of tea and curly wurlies. Hardcore.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

I know a few people recently who have either gone to Amsterdam or Smoked somewhere else and fall In Love with Weed, wondered why it's taken so long to try and used as an alternative to Alcohol due to no Hangover and negative effects on the Body.

You can also do majority of things Stoned that you can do Sober, you can't really have a Drink and go to the Gym, Drink and go Swimming, Cycling, Hiking ect...you can do all of that on Weed and it makes it 10x better.

You can also come back to Reality quickly, the other day I Smoked a big Blunt, was very Stoned watching some TV and my mum Called to talk about me Cat sitting when she has her Operation and I had a serious conversation with her.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Had some of this from Amsterdam few days ago had the best Leg workout on it.
> 
> View attachment 152461


 At today it's still unknown to me how people can smoke and have amazing workouts lol, don't get me wrong I enjoy some quality weed every now and then but certainly not before a workout!


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Maybe the stoned workout feels great because most things do when stoned.

But if you could watch it back a couple of days later. .. not so great wandering around the gym grinnig while munching protein bars.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

IronJohnDoe said:


> At today it's still unknown to me how people can smoke and have amazing workouts lol, don't get me wrong I enjoy some quality weed every now and then but certainly not before a workout!


 I did it once and had a fantastic workout. Calm and very focused. A much different feeling to a preworkout full out stims. It felt very natural


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

nWo said:


> It's not even illegal. Like steroids, it's practically legal to purchase within the UK for personal use.


 well technically the law on the books suggests steroids is class c and cannabis is class b. Which means in theory if the law was enforced you would get in much more trouble for even possessing cannabis , Iam talking prison time,you would probably get 6 months in prison for a first offence of cannabis posession. If you were caught again it would be a year and so on.

. The law isn't being enforced, the CPS at the moment don't think it's in public interest to prosecute cannabis users. There is no war on drugs ,hasn't been since the 1960's. We have a curious mix of big business moguls like richard branson and the left in politics wanting cannabis legalised totally calling it a war on drugs, but a war to me would be what is going on in the philipines to drug dealers and addicts. The likes of branson want it legalised because they stand to make a lot of money if it was , with bransons 'virgin health care' no doubt superivising the quality and distribution. I also think in an ideal world the government would legalise it, because they would love us all to be stuperfied and basically not object to any fuked up s**t they do..

The reason we have a ridiculous situation where we have tough laws on the books for cannabis but not actually prosecuting people for possession and locking them up is because of some United Nations regulation which I can't remember.

And if I had a say the law would be enforced and I would want all you potheads locked up , simply because I selfishly cannot stand the smell of it.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Apart from people with whom i smoke, no one else knows that i smoke.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

bonacris said:


> I did it once and had a fantastic workout. Calm and very focused. A much different feeling to a preworkout full out stims. It felt very natural


 I get super lazy when smoking even thinking about working out it would be a dreadful thought but then I do love workout when I am not stoned so I guess everyone is different


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I get super lazy when smoking even thinking about working out it would be a dreadful thought but then I do love workout when I am not stoned so I guess everyone is different


 Get yourself some good Sativa my friend like Super Silva Haze or Girl scout Cookies, it's an "Upper" Stoned feeling best used for Excersise, Going out activities ect..


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

wylde99 said:


> Get yourself some good Sativa my friend like Super Silva Haze or Girl scout Cookies, it's an "Upper" Stoned feeling best used for Excersise, Going out activities ect..


 Is it good for driving tests?


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

wylde99 said:


> Get yourself some good Sativa my friend like Super Silva Haze or Girl scout Cookies, it's an "Upper" Stoned feeling best used for Excersise, Going out activities ect..


 If I remember correctly from reading some of your post's your paranoid about literally everything and probably shouldn't smoke weed


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

wylde99 said:


> Get yourself some good Sativa my friend like Super Silva Haze or Girl scout Cookies, it's an "Upper" Stoned feeling best used for Excersise, Going out activities ect..


 I tried and for how much I like the uplifing high of sativas it doesn't make me active enough to go workout, I smoked girl scout cookies in fact is one of my favourites but other than going for a walk I would never go for a workout while high on it.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Apprantley Brighton where I live wants to be turned Into the first Amsterdam like City where it's Legal to Smoke Weed!
> 
> Just imagine how much less Violence and more good Energy there will be.
> 
> Hopefully it catches on, UK Is really behind Weed Legislation now!


 Imagine how worried everyone would be about everything if you're anything to go by - you can't do your shoe laces without worrying about having a heart attack.

If you think that's not weed related you're wrong. Weed isn't as safe as you think.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

InAndOut said:


> Imagine how worried everyone would be about everything if you're anything to go by - you can't do your shoe laces without worrying about having a heart attack.
> 
> If you think that's not weed related you're wrong. Weed isn't as safe as you think.


 Erm,, what? my Heart worries are from doing Coke once a Month for 13 Years, so no, Not Weed related at all, and your wrong, Weed Is just as Safe FOR ME as I think, been Smoking it everyday since I was 15, had my Blood, Heart, Lungs and everything else checked last December when I had my Nasal Polyp Surgery (Porbably due to Coke) and everything was perfect, I'm a 29yr old In Perfect Health.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Erm,, what? my Heart worries are from doing Coke once a Month for 13 Years, so no, Not Weed related at all, and your wrong, Weed Is just as Safe FOR ME as I think, been Smoking it everyday since I was 15, had my Blood, Heart, Lungs and everything else checked last December when I had my Nasal Polyp Surgery (Porbably due to Coke) and everything was perfect, I'm a 29yr old In Perfect Health.


 You're advocating the legalisation of cannabis, that's not just saying it works for you.

Cannabis is linked to many different mental illnesses, no matter how many stoners try to ignore this fact, it's absolutely proven.

Wanting it to be as accessable as alcohol just because you think it works ok for you is pretty selfish.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

InAndOut said:


> annabis is linked to many different mental illnesses


 Stop talking about me behind my back, I'm not taking to you? Me ye be quite brain


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

InAndOut said:


> You're advocating the legalisation of cannabis, that's not just saying it works for you.
> 
> Cannabis is linked to many different mental illnesses, no matter how many stoners try to ignore this fact, it's absolutely proven.
> 
> Wanting it to be as accessable as alcohol just because you think it works ok for you is pretty selfish.


 Exactly, It's "Linked" to Mental Illness, Not proven to be the cause, and to be honest I know a LOT of people who Smoke Weed and there is only 1 who Is the typical Stoner who sits in his Room Masterbating and Playing Video Games all day, all the others have a Family, a Good Job and are Outgoing.

I've only seen Positive things from Cannabis personally, It helps my Mu out massively with her Chemo, she doesn't feel sick and has an appetite when she uses It, my Girlfriend suffers with Axniety and being Stoned calls her down, I'm a bit Scatty myself, had ADHD as a Child and still act like I do now, I come Home and Smoke and It chills me right out.

And Yes, I'm comparing it to Alcohol which I have seen destroy lives over and over, disgusting Poison that your body hates hense why you get Hangovers something you do not get with Weed.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Exactly, It's "Linked" to Mental Illness, Not proven to be the cause, and to be honest I know a LOT of people who Smoke Weed and there is only 1 who Is the typical Stoner who sits in his Room Masterbating and Playing Video Games all day, all the others have a Family, a Good Job and are Outgoing.
> 
> I've only seen Positive things from Cannabis personally, It helps my Mu out massively with her Chemo, she doesn't feel sick and has an appetite when she uses It, my Girlfriend suffers with Axniety and being Stoned calls her down, I'm a bit Scatty myself, had ADHD as a Child and still act like I do now, I come Home and Smoke and It chills me right out.
> 
> And Yes, I'm comparing it to Alcohol which I have seen destroy lives over and over, disgusting Poison that your body hates hense why you get Hangovers something you do not get with Weed.


 Your girlfriend suffers from anxiety and it cools her down, probably all the while causing more anxiety issues.

I've known people who's lives have definitely gone downhill from cannabis, whether that's through being lazy, wasting money and time, all through to someone going completely crazy.

Just because you think you're experience has been positive, why expose a drug to even more people by making it legal? We know if alcohol was illegal it wouldn't be as readily available, resulting in the health figures coming right down, making it more comparable to cannabis, the notion that it's safe is just ridiculous, and always pushed by a stoner.

It doesn't need to be egal for your Mum to access it, Savitex is already available for MS sufferers and comes without the need to smoke it. Prescriptions are a completely different thing altogether, I was talking about being able to get it in the smokeable form in shops, therefore making it more tempting for the masses.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

InAndOut said:


> Your girlfriend suffers from anxiety and it cools her down, probably all the while causing more anxiety issues.
> 
> I've known people who's lives have definitely gone downhill from cannabis, whether that's through being lazy, wasting money and time, all through to someone going completely crazy.
> 
> ...


 Mate are you actually saying Cannabis is anywhere near as Harmful as Alocohol?

Go and splash some Water on your Face or something.

Cannabis is not Toxic to your Organs, Alcohol Is.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

And my Girlfriends Axniety Has calmed right down since she started using Cannabis.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Jordan08 said:


> Apart from people with whom i smoke, no one else knows that i smoke.


 Well I know you smoke :huh:


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

wylde99 said:


> Mate are you actually saying Cannabis is anywhere near as Harmful as Alocohol?
> 
> Go and splash some Water on your Face or something.
> 
> Cannabis is not Toxic to your Organs, Alcohol Is.


 You can't compare the numbers as alcohol damage is far easier to detect, the affects of Cannabis are usually on the brain.

Enjoy getting high, hope it doesn't affect you or your Mrs even more than it already has.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I want a spliff


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

Cannabis is to strong for me. One spliff and I'm scared to answer the phone and I think the cat can tell I'm stoned


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

InAndOut said:


> You can't compare the numbers as alcohol damage is far easier to detect, the affects of Cannabis are usually on the brain.
> 
> Enjoy getting high, hope it doesn't affect you or your Mrs even more than it already has.


 Mate I'm not denying some don't get on with It, but the Body doesn't reject it like It rejects Alcohol and pretty much any other substance.


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

wylde99 said:


> Mate I'm not denying some don't get on with It, but the Body doesn't reject it like It rejects Alcohol and pretty much any other substance.


 I once got called round my Aunties house to put up a swing, my cousin and his 'boys' were there, and so attempted to help.

They were about as useful as tits on a bull. Couldn't figure out how the nipple worked.....just stood there and stared at it for 30mins.

Never drank, just smoked weed.

And they were all braindead.


----------



## InAndOut (Dec 3, 2015)

TinTin10 said:


> I once got called round my Aunties house to put up a swing, my cousin and his 'boys' were there, and so attempted to help.
> 
> They were about as useful as tits on a bull. Couldn't figure out how the nipple worked.....just stood there and stared at it for 30mins.
> 
> ...


 Apparently its harmless though, as it doesn't affect the organ's like alcohol does.

Organs aren't much use if you're brain-dead.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

InAndOut said:


> Apparently its harmless though, as it doesn't affect the organ's like alcohol does.
> 
> Organs aren't much use if you're brain-dead.


 Maybe they were Brain Deads Idiots to begin with?

I'm guessing they were Young, so had not been Smoking Weed for too long, but in that time made them Brain dead?? Ok then! "Thumbs up"


----------



## TinTin10 (Nov 22, 2016)

wylde99 said:


> Maybe they were Brain Deads Idiots to begin with?
> 
> I'm guessing they were Young, so had not been Smoking Weed for too long, but in that time made them Brain dead?? Ok then! "Thumbs up"


 No mate....about 27 - my age at the time. I used to hang around with them when we were teenagers.

Anyway, I doubt you need any stuff to make you even more chilled than you already are.......Didnt you let your mum get started on by some bloke o/s Wetherspoons a while back?

Jab some tren boss. Protect your old bean. :lol:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> Well I know you smoke :huh:


 Sharing on UKM makes me happy


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Where are you hun ??
> 
> havent heard from you since you had the snip !!
> 
> ...


 Hello my love! I've just been really REALLY busy. after I had the snip I trained again too soon and pulled something internally and also opened the hole up on my 'sack'

it was horrendous! Haha

i will try and be around here a bit more  x


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

superdantheman said:


> Cannabis is to strong for me. One spliff and I'm scared to answer the phone and I think the cat can tell I'm stoned


 Same as me, I can (and do) use pretty much everything else but a few drags on a joint and I descend into hell


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Hello my love! I've just been really REALLY busy. after I had the snip I trained again too soon and pulled something internally and also opened the hole up on my 'sack'
> 
> it was horrendous! Haha
> 
> i will try and be around here a bit more  x


 Holly crap !

Its horrendous just reading about it!

Hope you 're better hun !

x


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Strong thread title... So why do ignorant people take cannabis?

Is it because they are ignorant? :confused1:


----------



## superdantheman (Jul 22, 2016)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Same as me, I can (and do) use pretty much everything else but a few drags on a joint and I descend into hell


 I can snort an eighth of coke stay up all night then stroll into the pub at 12 when it opens no sleep on a come down thinking I'm the bees knees

one spliff and I won't go up to the bar

not for me I don't think


----------

